# School Geography Project - everyone please



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My daughter is doing a Teaching degree at University and she has a major project. She has decided to do a series of GEOGRAPHY lessons based on Egypt, aimed at a class of 10-11 year olds.
She is doing her background research and wants it to be "real" not Text book stuff. If anyone has any thoughts / stories / knowledge please pick a section below and type away. pm me if you have any photos etc and I'll give you my email address.
Thanks in advance. Remember Geography and 10 year olds.

Specific areas:
- Hills
- Woods 
- Weather 
- Housing 
- Rivers.
- Landscape 
- Land use

Need broad, balanced picture of area
- Rich & poor
- Urban & rural
- Women & men

Specific resources required if possible:
- Photos - variety poor/rich, urban/rural, supermarket, inside contrasting homes? - School if possible
- Video of traffic?
- Area in news?
- Local story?
- Local newspaper/bus ticket/menu/food label etc.
- Weather info – local data if possible

Main physical and human features (gives locality character)
- How is it linked to other places?
- Are there any issues and problems that may affect area?
- Religion and impact it has on the locality?
- How is it different/similar to Worcester?
- How is the place changing?/How do people feel about this?
- How do people travel?
- What work do people do?
- Where do people shop?
- What goods and services are available?
- How may the area change in the future?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Adrian I thought you said it was your daughter who is doing it?
Sounds like you want us to do the work, shall I send you my hourly rate? lol

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hey Adrian I thought you said it was your daughter who is doing it?
> Sounds like you want us to do the work, shall I send you my hourly rate? lol
> 
> Maiden


contribute is the WORD you are looking for. I cant afford you:eyebrows:
anyway stop criticising and post something useful for her :focus:


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

aqua said:


> contribute is the WORD you are looking for. I cant afford you:eyebrows:
> anyway stop criticising and post something useful for her :focus:


I have quite a lot o pics from egypt on my flickr site. tell ur daughter shes free to use whatever she likes! i no wat its like trying to find resources, im also studying to be a teacher. Cairo, Egypt - a set on Flickr

theres also some images of ireland and the landscape if she wants to compare and constrast those!


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

melissa - "into light" is a great picture. I just took the opportunity to browse thru your art - Keep up the great work.


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> melissa - "into light" is a great picture. I just took the opportunity to browse thru your art - Keep up the great work.


Thank you so much  appreciate it


----------



## Sabrinalegs11 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Its my Dad who created this post for me - although im not an expat I thought I better join rather than keep getting dad to comment for me.

I've briefly looked through ur pics they look very useful - thanks.

I need the help of others to do a good job o this assignment and use real life - I don't live in Egypt so I obviously can't find/know certain things about the country. All help would be grately appreciated.

BTW I wrote the above questions etc Dad just added first section explaining why its about.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> contribute is the WORD you are looking for. I cant afford you:eyebrows:
> anyway stop criticising and post something useful for her :focus:




Cheeky


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Sabrina,

Welcome to the forum and you don't have to be an expat to post in here.
You have one crazy dad!! lol

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

What a very interesting topic.

Will these lessons actually get taught to kids, or is it just on a theoretical level?

There are so many areas of Egypt with such different cultures and customs. Do you plan to cover all this, or focus on one part. I mean Cairo is so different to Alexandria, then you have the Red Sea areas, South Sinai is totally different with different law, then you have Upper Egypt (which coincidentally means South Egypt) which is another world unto its own. I have picked up a wealth of knowledge (and opinions) on many of these subject areas, it may be better to ask some questions to elaborate on what sort of info you are looking for: rich/poor, urban/rural and men/women are each huge topics, I could write for days, seriously!! Otherwise, I can just stick to the questions asked at the end...

I'll answer them tomorrow though, with any additional questions you may add.
A big area you've not mentioned is language - and I thought kids love the fact they read & write backwards and how weird the alphabet looks. Or was it something you already have knowledge about? Just a thought...


----------



## Sabrinalegs11 (Mar 22, 2010)

It is an assignment I have to do for uni for teaching - so theory at the mo but If get the opportunity to use in school when I'm qualified I will!! (This is what uni hope will happen). If doing with a class I wou ld encourage them to think of the questions.

I have to plan a series of lessons (6ish). I have chosen to focus on geography - of Egypt, particularly Cairo. At present I am just gathering the background info which I will then pick the most benefical bits for the pupils I am aiming the lessons at.

When I say men/woman, rural/urban I need a variety of sources otherwise my teaching ends up biased towards one or the other if you get my meaning.

Exploration of the writing would be fab but for this project it needs to remain mainly focused on the geography, although if taught in school I would make it more cross-curricular, (across all the subjects) and then would def look more at things like the writing and history of Egypt.

Any thing you can add would be really help and may lead me being able to ask more specific questions. Thanks for your help, Sabrina


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sabrinalegs11 said:


> Hi Its my Dad who created this post for me - although im not an expat I thought I better join rather than keep getting dad to comment for me.
> 
> I've briefly looked through ur pics they look very useful - thanks.
> 
> ...


Hi Sabrina

I would be happy to help as much as I can. Can I suggest you write 4 more posts and then we can send you private messages.

As Sam says it would help as well if you could let us know whether you are focusing on a particular part of Egypt as Cairo (the area I am more familiar with) differs significantly from other areas of Egypt.

Good luck


----------



## Sabrinalegs11 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just added a post with more details.

(This is my attempt to get towards the four more posts so can get private msg)


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sabrinalegs11 said:


> Just added a post with more details.
> 
> (This is my attempt to get towards the four more posts so can get private msg)


Sorry - just read your earlier post and read that you are focusing on Cairo


----------



## Sabrinalegs11 (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't worry - does the post make things any clearer??


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sabrinalegs11 said:


> Don't worry - does the post make things any clearer??


Yes - how do you need your sources - I will see if I can get some Egyptian friends to help to make it more authentic. Do you need opinions? Data?


----------



## Sabrinalegs11 (Mar 22, 2010)

At the moment photos of things outlined of first post by my dad would be great.

I have an another essay which is due tomorrow as soon as thats done I'm focusing 100% on this Egypt related assignment so will then be able to be more explit in the sources I need. 

Thanks for your offer of support - I will post again later in the week with more details


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sabrinalegs11 said:


> At the moment photos of things outlined of first post by my dad would be great.
> 
> I have an another essay which is due tomorrow as soon as thats done I'm focusing 100% on this Egypt related assignment so will then be able to be more explit in the sources I need.
> 
> Thanks for your offer of support - I will post again later in the week with more details


snip


----------



## Sabrinalegs11 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi I am focusing on Cairo in particular.

Any photos of area, local people & shops would be great.

A price list of common shopping would be useful i.e bread, milk meat...

Any information or accounts about living in Cairo compared to UK. My Dad has commented how is very hard getting used to working a sunday and not a friday, comments like along these lines.

Also any links to local newspapers websites or Egpytian music.

Basically anything else that you think helps to give an idea of what it is like in Cairo to someone who has never visited would be fab.

Thanks in advance 
Sabrina


----------

